# Is Lou Williams A PG?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> 76ers guard Lou Williams can score. But, can he play point guard? Friday night against the New Jersey Nets, Williams shot 6-for-10, scored 15 points, grabbed three rebounds and had two assists and no turnovers in 26 minutes. He has just six assists in three preseason games.
> 
> Williams, who has taken over the playmaking duties with the departure of Andre Miller to Portland, insists he just has to be himself and play within himself.
> 
> "I think we did a solid job," Williams told the Courier-Post. "This offense (the Sixers' new Princeton Offense) is set up for it to be easy for guys. If you learn your position, it's not a very complicated offense. I'm not trying to do anything outside of my means. I'm a scorer at heart, I'm a playmaker at heart. That's what coach Eddie Jordan wants me to be."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pretty much agree with what Lou said there. Individual assists are overrated anyway. The goal is to have a lot of team assists, and that's especially true with the offense the Sixers will be running.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Where have all the sixer fans gone?


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> Where have all the sixer fans gone?


most of them were iverson fans


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe lou can play point for us. He has been effective so far. Id love to see him paired with jrue in the backcourt sometimes in this season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Lou seems to already have it all figured out. The Princeton offense does not require a true PG any more than the triangle offense does. I actually think it is a good choice for Philly's current personnel.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jayisthebasel88 said:


> most of them were iverson fans


I'm an Iverson fan, and most of us stuck around after he got traded. It's only been the past year and a half when this place died down.

As for Lou, I'm not too worried about it. We've all beaten the princeton angle to death, but an underrated factor is his shooting ability. He's not even a good shooter really, but compared to Andre Miller? I have to think that will help the Andre/Thad combo volumes. It still leaves them with the problem of 3 slashers at once, but they'll have more scoring versatility this year.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i can became a sixers fan when andre miller came to town

not liking brand though


----------

